# The last convert to MMA



## Freestyler777 (May 18, 2007)

After buckling under the pressure of everyone's opinion, I will acknowledge that MMA is the most realistic sportfighting method commonly practiced in America today.  It is, essentially, organized streetfighting.

However, a modern MMA practitioner needs to know how to kick, punch, knee, grapple, ground n pound, and choke all with some proficiency.  Therefore, it could be anybody's game.  In general, there are kickboxers, G n P guys, and Submission Guys.

I guess that most wrestling/judo guys fall into the G n P category.  I play judo, so i guess I fall into that category.  Right now I just want to focus on Judo, but maybe someday I will train with cagefighters just to see how I would do.  Don't laugh.

But nevertheless, MMA is good, and I have succumbed to peer pressure.

But remember, any kind of full-force sparring is useful, whether it be boxing, kickboxing, Muay Thai, Judo, Sombo, Jiu-jitsu, wrestling, etc.....

All these systems have something to offer.  MMA is simply an avenue to test your skills under a crisis, one on one situation, without the nasty stuff.  A pure contest of ability (thats what the word pankration means, 'all encompassing' or 'all skills') between two men.

Say what you will.


----------



## Marvin (May 18, 2007)

You shouldn't let peer pressure convince you. Make you own decision.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 18, 2007)

I definately do not view it as organized street fighting.  Plus I agree with Marvin in that you should not succumb to peer pressure but instead make up your own mind.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 18, 2007)

I agree that it's the _most _realistic form of sport fighting being practiced today.

This is, however, akin to saying somebody is the world's tallest midget.

Even as the most realistic, it's a far, far cry from the real thing.


----------



## exile (May 18, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Even as the most realistic, it's a far, far cry from the real thing.



This is the truth. MMAists don't ever have to worry about whether they might have, say, permanently blinded someone in one eye by jamming a couple of fingers into the eye socket full strength. That can easily happen in a real live street fight. There's no martial sport that even comes close to what happens in a dirty exchange on a side street.


----------



## terryl965 (May 18, 2007)

Now I have to dis-agree, the most powerful sportfighting is the WWE have you seen Vince McMahan he is the ECW world champion that just proves it all right there.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 18, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Now I have to dis-agree, the most powerful sportfighting is the WWE have you seen Vince McMahan he is the ECW world champion that just proves it all right there.



Well, WWE does have more realistic trash talking.  And there's a significantly greater chance that your opponent's buddy is gonna whack you with a chair....

Terry, you may have a point there.


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2007)

I have a sneaking liking for WWE, I watched a programme on how everything was faked once and far from actually putting me off I admired the participants for the professional way they entertained people. Taking aside it is fake and watching it as such it's great fun and vey cleverly done! As one of the 'fighters' said, surely people must realise it's not real because if they really went for each other there would be blood, guts and snot everywhere not to mention KOs and broken bones!

Many people enjoy MMA, watching and training.I think there's enough in it to interest most martial artists even if they don't want to do it themselves.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (May 19, 2007)

Bam Bam Bigelow tried to fight in MMA against Kimo Leopoldo, check that fight and you will now what is MMA to WWE.


----------



## Freestyler777 (May 19, 2007)

I think boxing is good too, as far as combat sports go, and i practice Judo in NYC, and I think Osoto-Gari and Matwork has tremendous efficacy.  

Not everyone is interested in MMA, to me it is a 15 minute war of attrition between two semi-naked guys basically doing indian wrestling.  I don't think it resembles reality, but I will concede that MMAers are very strong athletes, and their sport is by no means easy to practice.

I kind of think that is why Dr Kano invented Judo in the first place- a safe way to practice ju-jutsu, without striking (which is more suitable for real combat and shouldn't be practiced as a sport).

Boxing, Kickboxing, and MMA is not my cup of tea.

Judo is.

BTW, early judo has spine and leg locks as well as throws.  And before 1925, there was a lot of time to use newaza, it was only after Kano's changes to the competition rules did throwing increase decade by decade, and newaza decrease in like fashion.


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> I think boxing is good too, as far as combat sports go, and i practice Judo in NYC, and I think Osoto-Gari and Matwork has tremendous efficacy.
> 
> Not everyone is interested in MMA, to me it is a 15 minute war of attrition between* two semi-naked guys* basically doing indian wrestling. I don't think it resembles reality, but I will concede that MMAers are very strong athletes, and their sport is by no means easy to practice.
> 
> ...


 
Now you've gone and given away the other reason I love MMA!
Judo was invented specifically for schools and colleges to be able to train a soft version of jujitsu. it was sanitised and all the really interesting - sorry dangerous bits taken out. 
I love martial arts full stop. I am interested in all, even the ones that are impossible for me to do like Capoiera! therefore I don't run any martial art down.


----------



## exile (May 19, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I love martial arts full stop. I am interested in all, even the ones that are impossible for me to do like Capoiera! therefore I don't run any martial art down.



Can we please have this passage as the official slogan or epigraph of MartialTalk, Bob?

Tez: please accept my IOU for rep for this as soon as you're off my current cyle...


----------



## AceHBK (May 22, 2007)

Marvin said:


> You shouldn't let peer pressure convince you. Make you own decision.


 
I totally agree with this.


----------



## thechamp (May 22, 2007)

i wouldnt call it a streetfight either, I mean the evolution of MMA has come so far where the fighters are now contracted with benefits in the IFL. The young years of the UFC seemed more like a organized street fight, but with the added safety rules to protect the fighters and the IFL's team stance, it has become a true sport. And the popularity puts it amound the top of the sports world.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2007)

I like MMA, I have been impressed by the level of training of the average MMA person for sometime now. And although they do train harder than most TMA people today and they do test their skills against opponents on a regular basis you must not forget that a full all out confrontation generally does not happen on a perfectly flat surface that may be padded in a climate controlled area while wearing a pair of shorts with a referee near by to stop the fight should something be done wrong.

And it is certainly not street fighting


----------



## Freestyler777 (May 22, 2007)

For one-on-one fair fights, MMA is excellent.  It is far better than scenario based training, if opponent does A, then I do B, C, and D.  It's not everything though, and it's extremely physically demanding, so I think Judo is better for most, but MMA is best sportfighting method.

Aikido, IMO, is the best for realistic weapon disarms and multiple opponents, and depending on the instructor, can be very 'alive'.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 22, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> After buckling under the pressure of everyone's opinion...


 
Maybe we should all pressure you and pester you until you send us each a thousand dollars...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> Maybe we should all pressure you and pester you until you send us each a thousand dollars...


 

OOOO now THERE'S A PLAN


----------



## Nobody (May 22, 2007)

What i like about MMA is that it allows for training against an opponent that has more focus on standard gross movements which is what a lot of the other systems have left behind for very specific pretty techniques, instead of trying to develop the gross movement most Internal Martial Arts are trying to develop very specific moves an applications.  I do the internal like to throwing is Bagua also Taiji, take downs is Hsing Yi an Wing Chung.  I think that these system all have styles of strikes preconditioned but the original approach of each internal art has some form of throw or take down as it influence MHO.


----------

